
Show HN: A Simple Social Media Manager - alexwolfe
https://www.broadcastapp.io/
======
alexwolfe
Hi HN, my co-founder and I have been working on a simple social media
management app and we're now looking for feedback. If you use a social tool
for managing accounts, auto scheduling, and analytic we'd love to get your
thoughts on how we could improve or features you'd like to see. Thanks.

